# Romantic flute concertos



## fluteman

Bulldog currently has a game running about lesser-known 'transitional' composers between the romantic and classical periods. One piece I nominated was the Concerto, or Concertante, for flute, oboe and orchestra by Ignaz Moscheles. This brilliant work can be found on this superb CD from 2004 by the great Belgian flute virtuoso Marc Grauwels. Some other great music here that may not be familiar to non-flute players.


----------



## Vasks

_Romantic - Early (but accessible) 20th Century_










Pure Romantic


----------



## fluteman

Nice, but the first one I already have as a vinyl LP, and the second as a CD (I think? The cover didn't look like that) IIRC, the Mercadante is the first recording where Sir James can be heard playing a (then) new, ultra-expensive platinum flute after many years of playing gold flutes. Yes, I immediately noticed he was playing on a new flute, but was it that much better? Or better at all? I'd keep the $80,000, or whatever he paid, in my pocket.


----------



## Vasks

Another one I have. The two concerti were written around 1805. So they may be a blend of Classicism & Romanticism.


----------



## fluteman

Vasks said:


> Another one I have. The two concerti were written around 1805. So they may be a blend of Classicism & Romanticism.


I'll check that one out. My woodwind quintet often played what we called "the good Danzi" quintet, which is the G minor, Op. 56 no. 2. Absolutely beautiful. Alas, Danzi was an uneven composer.


----------



## Vasks

fluteman said:


> My woodwind quintet often played what we called "the good Danzi" quintet, which is the G minor, Op. 56 no. 2. Absolutely beautiful.


LOL! I composed a set of variations on the opening 16 measure theme of that work's second movement just a year or so ago. PM me if you'd like to check it out.


----------

